# Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?



## powermike1977 (6. November 2005)

moinsen!
ich wollte anfang dez. mit ein paar freunden in stellendam (bei renesse) angeln gehen. hat irgend jemand n tip was zu der jahreszeit da geht? wir werden wohl vom ufer angeln, aber evtl. ist auch ein boot drin (extrem evtl-also eher nicht). 
da sind ziemlich viele polder und das salzwasser ist ja auch nicht weit weg. bin dankbar fuer jede hilfe, denn das letzte mal als wir da waren-gabs im suesswasser kein biss-und vom salzwasser anglen haten wir keine ahnung (zielfisch und fangmethode). 
gruss,
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. November 2005)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Hey Mike

wenn du da warst dann schreib mal wie es war, das würde mich auch mal intersieren hatten auch mal vor irgendwo nach da oben zu fahren und wenn man zuvor ein paar Infos bekommt, super#6 

also viel Spaß


----------



## sporti2000 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Hallo,

ich war im August in Stellendam. Dort fand ich den Hafen eigentlich ganz schön zum angeln. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es dort erlaubt ist, denn ich habe dort keinen Angeler gesehen. Ich selber habe am Brouwerdam geangelt. Außerdem habe ich gesehen, dass viele Angler direkt gegenüber vom Hafen am Grevelinger Meer ihre Ruten ins Wasser gehalten haben. Ob es nur am schönen Wetter lag, kann ich leider nicht sagen. |rolleyes  Für das Grevelinger Meer braucht man aber einen Angelschein. Wie teuer der ist und wo man ihn bekommt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Vielleicht weiß das ja ein anderer hier, würde mich auch interessieren?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Schütti (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Hallo Marcel,

den Schein für´s Grevelingenmeer bekommst du bei jedem VVV (Verkehrsverein) z.B. direkt in Renesse. Der Preis lag vor zwei Jahren bei 19,00 Euro für das ganze Jahr. 

Leider sind die Tages- und Wochenscheine nur unwesentlich billiger #d sodass es sich nicht lohnt diese zu kaufen. Schon gar nicht, wenn mal zwei Urlaube dort verbringt.

Ausserdem beinhaltet dieser Schein gleichzeitig die Erlaubnis zum Wattwürmer buddeln, was auch nicht ohne Schein erlaubt ist  .

Die Oosterschelde und die Nordsee sind übrigens frei.

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch ein wenig helfen konnte.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sporti2000 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Hallo Schütti,

dass stimmt für 2 mal Urlaub ist dass nicht so günstig. Ich bin sonst immer in Ouddorp. Du bist ja gut informiert über die Gegend.  #6 
Kennst du einen Campingplatz in dieser Gegend direkt am Grevelinger Meer liegt? Von dem man dierek am Grevelinger Meer angeln kann, oder von dem ich auch mein Schlauchboot reinsetzen kann? (So wie Port Zeelande, nur eben ein Campingplatzt und nicht ein Bungalowpark)

Danke und Gruß Marcel


----------



## Kxxxxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Hallo an alle!

Ich bin neu hier und habe mal in ein paar älteren Strängen herumgestöbert, bis ich auf diesen hier gestoßen bin.

Ich bin eigentlich jedes Jahr in Oudorp auf der nördlichsten Insel des Deltakomplexes. Dort gibt es den Campingplatz „De Klepperstee “. Der Campingplatz befindet sich nicht weit vom Grevelinger Meer.

Bis auf das Heringsangeln an der Schleuse zwischen Nordsee und Grevelinger Meer blieben meine Angelausflüge bislang recht erfolglos. An den Stränden habe ich in der Brandung nichts gefangen. Ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich vom Brandungsangeln keine Ahnung habe. Ich habe es daher auch nur zwei Mal versucht. In den Entwässerungsgräben der Insel habe ich es mit allerlei Kunstködern auf Hecht und Barsch versucht. Gefangen haben ich hin und wieder einen Barsch, mehr nicht. In einigen der Gräben habe ich recht große Karpfen gesehen. Ich werde es im nächsten Sommer wohl mal auf Karpfen versuchen. Ich wäre aber für jeden Tipp dankbar – wie gesagt, bislang war ich wenig erfolgreich. 

Vielleicht kennt noch jemand gute Angelstellen in dieser Gegend egal ob für Karpfen oder Hecht, im Salz oder im Süßwasser. Was geht also überhaupt in der Gegend von Stellendam?


----------



## L. Deluxe (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

es gibt in renesse einen sogenannten "Ententeich", die bei VVV wissen was damit anzufangen ;-)
Da kann man sehr gut auf karpfen angeln. Ansonsten kenn ich auch nur das Heringsangeln an der Schleuse beim Grevelinger Meer, ist aber schon zu lange her um da genaue tips geben zu können.


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Frohes Neues Jahr an alle!

Da habt Ihr ein Interessantes Thema angeschnitten hier.
Ich fahre schon über 30 Jahre nach Holland zum Zeeland.

Früher mit meinen Elter und später mit FReunden um dort Party zu feiern.
Wenn ich dort bin dann fahre ich immer wieder ans Wasser um Angler zu sehen.
Habe schon vieles dort gesehen aber nie selbst geangelt.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich aber mal angreifen und überlege Karneval von Sonntag bis Montag dort hin zu fahren?

Nur um die Zeit ist es mit den Campingplätzen schlecht,da sie fast alle geschlossen sind.

Würde mich aber über Kontakt hier freuen und wenn ihr berichtet wie es war oder wo gute PLätze sind!!!

Jetzt noch eine schöne Woche und viel Spaß hier!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## powermike1977 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

yo,

meine pläne dahin zu fahren wurden leider nie in die tat umgesetzt. 
cheers,
mike


----------



## dipsy (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Moin,



> Nur um die Zeit ist es mit den Campingplätzen schlecht,da sie fast alle geschlossen sind.


 
Kein Problem, auff www.fijnopreis.nl gibt es jede Menge
B&B Unterkünfte für kleines Geld. Einfach oben rechts auf der Landkarte die gewünschte Gegend anklicken und schon
erscheinenam rechten Bildrand die einzelnen Orte mit der Anzahl der gemeldeten Pensionen. Gefriermöglichkeit bei Nachfrage meistens kein Problem.

Gruß
Carsten#h


----------



## Kxxxxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Mal abgesehen von der Unterkunft stellt sich natürlich die Frage *wo* man dann fischt. Der Haringsvliet und Hollandse Diep sollen gute Zander und Barschgewässer sein. Weiß jemand, ob dies nur für die Bootsangelei gilt - oder gibt es da auch etwas vom Ufer aus zu erben? Der Campingplatz auf dem ich im Sommer heufig bin ist in der Nähe vom Grevelinger Meer. Auf dem Grevelinger Meer sehe ich auch eher weniger Angler, die vom Ufer aus fischen - geht da was vom Ufer aus?


----------



## snofla (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

hi Kolja

schau mal unter www.eurovissers.nl

haste den ganzen europoort erklärt #h


----------



## Spidora (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Hallo

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren nach Stellendam und habe immer sehr gut im Hafen gefangen.Wenn sie beißen,kannst Du vom Ufer große Barsche und Zander fangen,die nehmen alles was nach einem Fisch aussieht.Die beste Stelle ist an der Rampe wo die Sportboote in Wasser gelassen werden.Von dem kleinen Steeg kannst Du schön die Ecke um das Tankschiff befischen.Wenn Du aber nichts fangen solltest,die Frittenbude (im Rücken) ist auch sehr gut. 

Petri Heil
Hans


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

moin!
wie geil dass der thread noch lebt - und sich das blat tnochmal wendet . ich fahre wie es aussieht karneval von sa.-di. nach zeeland, jedoch ungewiss wohin genau! den hafen von stellendam werde ich mir auf jeden fall angucken - denn salzwasser-mini plattfische stehen bei mir etwas unterhalb des 1m hechts !
cheers,

mike


----------



## Kxxxxx (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*



Spidora schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich fahre schon seit Jahren nach Stellendam und habe immer sehr gut im Hafen gefangen.Wenn sie beißen,kannst Du vom Ufer große Barsche und Zander fangen,die nehmen alles was nach einem Fisch aussieht.Die beste Stelle ist an der Rampe wo die Sportboote in Wasser gelassen werden.Von dem kleinen Steeg kannst Du schön die Ecke um das Tankschiff befischen.Wenn Du aber nichts fangen solltest,die Frittenbude (im Rücken) ist auch sehr gut.
> 
> ...


 
Wie, dass ist doch Salzwasser? Reden wir von dem selben Hafen?


----------



## snofla (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wie, dass ist doch Salzwasser? Reden wir von dem selben Hafen?



und süsswasser #h


----------



## Kxxxxx (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*



snofla schrieb:


> und süsswasser #h


 
In ein und dem selben Hafen? Ich frage, weil ich meine, dass Stellendamm zwei Häfen hätte, einen im Süß- und einen im Salzwasser.


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

n'abend,

ist das vielleicht so eine brakwasser-geschichte wie (habe ich in nem angelmagazin gelesen) an der ostseeküste bei usedom? 
bitte um aufklärung .
mike


----------



## snofla (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

ich denke das Spidora das grevelingenmeer meint,dieses ist von der nordsee durch den brouwersdam und den grevelingendam getrennt und ist ein salzwassersee weil durch die brouwserschleuse ( eine durchgangsschleuse im brouwersdam) der salzgehalt durch frisches meerwasser immer aufrecht gehalten wird 

schaut euch mal bei google earth an was alles stellendam ist,ist halt nich ganz so klein und das da meinungen auseinandergehen was süss oder salz ist ist auch klar

GOEREE und OUDDORP wurden angesprochen diese liegt auch in der nähe von stellendam genauso wie das  grevelingenmeer,obwohl ich bei den beiden erstbenannten die küste vorziehen würde,man muss aber ein bischen acht geben irgendwo ist da auch noch naturschutzgebiet |wavey: 


wenn man mehrere tage dort ist auf alle fälle einmal im europoort,Haringvliet oder ein anderes hafengebiet das brandungsangeln versuchen.die holländischen kollegen schwärmen davon


----------



## Kxxxxx (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*



snofla schrieb:


> wenn man mehrere tage dort ist auf alle fälle einmal im europoort,Haringvliet oder ein anderes hafengebiet das brandungsangeln versuchen.die holländischen kollegen schwärmen davon


 
Brandungsangeln im Hafengebiet? Muss ich da irgend etwas beachten? Werfe ich da den die Angel von der Kaimauer aus, oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## snofla (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

hi kolja

beispiel europoort

von maasluis bis hoek van holland sieht man wenn man vom fischtripp mit nem kutter wiederkommt zahlreiche brandungsangler,entweder fischen sie vom noordzeeweg ,nieuwe waterweg oder an der seite von maasluis bis hoek van holland

ich häng mal ne pic bei an,die zwei brandungsangler sieht man rechts unten auf dem bild

http://img184.*ih.us/img184/2269/bran4xa.jpg


schau mal in mein 12.post und nimm dir für den link mal richtig zeit,wirste ne menge erfahren


----------



## Kxxxxx (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*



snofla schrieb:


> schau mal in mein 12.post und nimm dir für den link mal richtig zeit,wirste ne menge erfahren


 
Leider bin ich des Holländischen nicht mächtig. Daher ist der Nutzen des Links ein wenig begrenzt.


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Hi,

snofla-du wuerdest das brandungsangeln vorziehen? was faengt man denn da so? habe bisher immer nur kleine platte und wenns hochkommt einen 35cm wolfsbarsch gesehen. gibts da was von makrelen oder hornhechtne um diese jahreszeit? 
cheers,

jorma


----------



## snofla (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

brandungsangeln würd ich nur machen wenns nicht mit dem kutter rausgeht

fischfrage was man fängt?makrelen jetzt wohl nicht,dorsch wittling aal platte alles das ist drin im europoort |wavey:


----------



## snofla (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Leider bin ich des Holländischen nicht mächtig. Daher ist der Nutzen des Links ein wenig begrenzt.



hi KoljaK und powermike

geht mal auf den link von meinem post,dort findest du/ihr den button Stekken Europoort dort ist ne karte abgebildet wo die holländer fischen,jeder platz ist auch erklärt mit nem bisschen guten willen kannste dem schon was entnehmen


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

alles klar,

danke für den tip!!! am nächsten we gehts los !

lg,

mike


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Um noch einmal auf den/die Hafen/Häfen in Stellendamm zurückzukommen. Ich war über Ostern dort.

In Stellendamm gibt es insgesamt drei Häfen. Da ist einmal der alte Hafen mitten im Ort Stellendamm. Dieser Hafen ist wird – glaube ich – nur noch für kleine Boote genutzt, mit denen die Polder befahren werden. 

Dann gibt es den Binnenhafen. Dieser liegt direkt am Haringsfeet auf der Binnenseite, wie der Name schon sagt. Noch zu dem Hafen gehört noch ein Jachthafen mit eigenem Zugang zum Haringsfleet. Sieht fast wie ein eigenständiger Hafen aus, hängt aber direkt am Binnenhafen. 

Zu guter Letzt gibt es dann noch den Seehafen. Der Seehafen liegt direkt neben dem Binnenhafen und ist von diesem nur durch den Haringsfleetdamm getrennt. Hier befindet sich unter anderem auch der Fischabschlag für die großen Hochseefischfänger. 

Welcher dieser Häfen ist nun gemeint?

Nur bei dem ersten Hafen dürfte es sich um Süßwasser handeln. Beim Binnenhafen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Das Haringsfleet ist entweder ein Salzwassersee oder ein Brackwassersee. 

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen. In welchen Hafen fange ich was? – Hat es schon einmal jemand im Seehafen von Stellendamm auf Wolfsbarsch versucht?


----------



## max80 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Was geht Anfang Dezember in der Nähe von Stellendam?*

Nochmal den Fred hochgeholt!

Was kann man denn im Winter in der Nordsee erfolgreich befischen? Welche stellen, Köder, und methoden sind empfehlenswert?
Ich habe mal was gehört, dass sich es lohnt auf Dorsche mit Gummifisch zu angeln im Europoort(Hoek v. Holland)...wir wollten demnächst eine Tour machen! Was habt ihr für Tips`Wo kann man da evtl Wattwürmer kaufen/finden?Und lohnt sich das?Oder besser Kunstköder?


----------

